# Please sign



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Petition to: Repeal Section 1 Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 and Stop Breed Specific Legislation. | Number10.gov.uk

Help change the law regarding 'pit bull types'


----------



## xemx (Jan 13, 2008)

signed :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks xxxxxxx

come on people please sign!


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

All done :no1:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Donejob:2thumb: I wanna see this post at the top for at least a week! Sign and tell us you've signed. Lets get the Bull S:censor: law wiped off
r p e 
e e g
e c i
d i s
f l
i a
c t
i
o
n


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

signed. Bull breed owners need to feel safe to walk their dogs again with out the fear they will be taken away!


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

signed


----------



## aaron lynch (Feb 13, 2009)

signed!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Signed x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks guys! X


----------



## sparky1708 (Oct 5, 2007)

signed!

As a past breeder of Neopolitain Mastiffs & Dogue De Bordeaux, 2 breeds that have been misrepresented in the past...i think the government need to put dangerous owners on a list...not the dogs :bash:

No such thing as a bad animal...just a bad owner!!!


----------



## lfields85 (Jan 7, 2010)

What does section 1 contain?


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Signed


----------



## JPP (Jun 8, 2009)

done.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Keep going x


----------



## 6032wayne (Oct 20, 2009)

Signed!


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Signed


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

signed


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

done : victory: x


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

signed.


----------



## Suzanne82 (Sep 8, 2009)

Signed :2thumb:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

Signed


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

signed.


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

signed :2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

bump:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump x please keep signing. : victory:


----------



## Arkko (Oct 11, 2009)

Signed and shared on facebook x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

BUMP please sign xxx:2thumb:


----------



## snoopyfrench87 (Apr 27, 2009)

signed x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

to the top...please sign and pass it on to anyone you know who will sign:2thumb:


----------



## cathspythons (Jun 29, 2008)

signed :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

lol thanks x


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

> *Deadline to sign up by: *11 September 2010 – *Signatures:* 1,117


:no1:

Signed.

How many signatures are needed? 10,000 isn't it?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I'm not too sure but we need to try and get as many as possible so please people sent it to everyone you know put it on your facebook or any other site you have.

Thanks x


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

I have signed and will be getting everyone i know to do likewise as there are a lot worse than bull breeds out there. My two are absolute diamonds, two of the softest most loving dogs i have ever owned. Everyone needs to get on board with this and stop this nonsense. COME ON PEOPLE IF YOU AINT SIGNED UP GET TO IT!!!


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Go Rob for getting this off the ground!:2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks BUMP x: victory:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

up up up !!!!!!


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

Me and OH signed and added link to out Facebooks :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

BUMP PLEASE SIGN :notworthy:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Roberta Passalacqua | Facebook


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

can this be made a sticky??


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:lol2: I thought you were male, sorrrrrryyy:blush:


----------



## mihiri (Apr 5, 2009)

signed


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> :lol2: I thought you were male, sorrrrrryyy:blush:


lol haha no worries  I take that as a compliment x

well my nick name is either Rob or Bert so dont worry x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump PLEASE SIGN AND JOIN THE FACEBOOK PAGE.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

come on there must be more people that can sign it please??? let me know if you have signed and please join the facebook page xx thanks xx


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

BUMPING GET ON BOARD PEOPLE: victory:


----------



## lycanlord20 (Jul 11, 2008)

Signed and joined


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Thanks please put the link on your facebook too so we can get as many people to sign as possible, dont just join the facebook you need to click the link and add your signiture  Thanks please pass it on to EVERYONE you know X:2thumb:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Friday BUMP


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Bump....1,175 Signatures! :2thumb:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

robstaine said:


> Thanks please put the link on your facebook too so we can get as many people to sign as possible, dont just join the facebook you need to click the link and add your signiture  Thanks please pass it on to EVERYONE you know X:2thumb:


 
HOW cute is the photo of your dog on Fb!! :flrt:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

girlsnotgray said:


> HOW cute is the photo of your dog on Fb!! :flrt:


lol thanks  he is a lil devil lol x

Bump


----------



## Ginge_1987 (Feb 24, 2010)

signed


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Signed!


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Bumping Bumping Bumping!!!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump: victory:: victory:


----------



## rakpeterson (Oct 10, 2007)

Right, because of the breeds I own I am very much effected by the DDA, and I agree that the law as it stands is very crap.....

but....

There is no way i could support section 1 being overturned, infact I would strongly oppose it, and I cant understand the thinking behind it if you just stop and see the bigger picture.

We are in this mess because we have become overrun with ''status dogs'', back yard breeders and people who are either completely lacking in morals, respect and common sense or who are just ignorant.

So what is going to happen if DDA S1 is overturned??

What will happen is we will be absolutely overrun with Pits, shortly followed by an influx of the other banned breeds. A vast number of already existing dogs ie staffs, would be traded in for pits etc.

Now some of you will probably be sitting there thinking ''so what? nothing wrong with pits etc, deed not breed etc'' and all that BS, but Im going to hedge my bets 99% of the people who throw that argument at me dont have much, if any experience with these types.

Come on guys, surely you can see my point?

I agree with you all that the DDA is rubbish, and it should never have been passed in the first place, and actually all it did was give certain dogs the rep that appeals to the scum who have got us in this mess, but thing is, now its passed, its just going to do more damage removing it.

Look at the DWA. What happened when previously DWA animals such as the Boiga Dendrophilla (Mangrove snake - rear fanged, venomous) was removed from the DWA??? What happened was every tom dick and harry wanted one because the fact they were once DWA made them ''cool'' and now they were not on DWA they were not hard to get hold of. Luckily it didnt cause a problem, but sure you can see my point. It will be a whole different story when you replace the snake with poorly bred dogs that are already have a predisposition to be aggressive in one way or another.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Bump:flrt:


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

up it goes again, please get it signed if you havn't already: victory:


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

signed :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## GallimoreNUFC (Mar 18, 2010)

signed


----------



## tommybhoy (Jan 31, 2010)

Sunday morning bump. SIGN SIGN SIGN:2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

please sign and pass it on to who ever you know that will sign it! thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Purplebeardielover (Mar 23, 2009)

Signed x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

*Please remember to follow the link and sign and then make sure you go into your inbox and confirm it otherwise it will not add your signature onto it*


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

signed and so has my OH he just doesn't know lol! he's in bed. ive also sent the link to half my family so that should add a few more sigs to it:2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Thanks  come on guys we need as many signatures as possible


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

*dont forget to check your inbox to approve the email  they send you otherwise your signature does not get added on!*


----------



## cub1990 (Mar 21, 2010)

done x gd luck x


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

rakpeterson said:


> Right, because of the breeds I own I am very much effected by the DDA, and I agree that the law as it stands is very crap.....
> 
> but....
> 
> ...


Rak makes a very valid point which has been ignored. Its one that I feel is very good for debate. I do agree with what is being said. People need to look at the bigger picture. Its’ very easy to say lets repeal the law but it does need to be thought about carefully. At the moment the law doesn’t work that’s obvious. But the law is also very vague, on what “type” is, the amount of genuine American Pitbull terriers in the country has to be very low. But the amount of Pitt type dogs is very high, there are a lot of idiots keeping and breeding dogs that fit the measurements for pitbull type, and the vast majority of these are probably long legged staffie crosses.

I do think the law as it stands has made these dogs more appealing to the wrong sort of person and the quality of breeding is incredibly low with poor examples of dogs with aggressive temperaments being bred together to make a quick buck. I think that a lot of this is as a direct result of the DDA. 

The last few years more and more dogs are being added to the exemption register, I don’t think that’s because there numbers have increased its because peoples awareness of the problem has increased (bear in mind these are dogs that have been deemed as Pit type but have good temperaments and are deemed not dangerous, so not “status dogs” there is no denying that the number of them has increased) and this last couple of years it has been an on going issue with the news papers covering a lot of stories to do with dogs.

The law has to change as it does not work, I don’t want to see more breeds added to the list. In fact I don’t think BSL works because at the moment its bull breeds that are the dog of choice, banning them isn’t going to eradicate the problem, what about German Shepherds, Dobermans ect any dog can be made aggressive.

IMO it does need to tackle the bad owners and I do believe in deed not breed to an extent, but also the fact that these dogs are being bred from aggressive parents does breed a level of aggression into a dog. You only have to watch youtube vids from the states to see countless examples of lovely APBTs so you definitely cant tar the whole breed. 

However I have signed the petition but at the moment as everyone may well be aware the is a public consultation going on with DEFRA, this consultation is more useful that a petition so get involved people, it only takes 45 mins to fill in, if you think carefully about your anwers and its there for everyone to put their points across to the government.


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

So what is this petition about?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

'We the undersigned request that section 1 of Dangerous Dogs Act 1991 be repealed. Dogs are being unnecessarily seized and destroyed because of Breed Specific Legislation. This is unfair, we should make clearer provisions to ensure all dog owners are more responsible, this is the way forward. Breed Specific Legislation = Dog Racism and unfairness, and is not acceptable'.

Hopefully we can stop laws like this one from continuing, as its not fair on the dogs, its like saying all irish people are drunks or all black boys are thugs... its just a stereotype and the poor dogs who are innocent get killed while the owners of these dogs get a slap on the wrist and go off and get another poor dog who will get seized and killed and the person will continue getting more and more dogs because they don't care about the dog it self as long as they look 'cool' thats all they care about so banning these dogs makes no sense as they will only just try and get another pit bull from somewhere else and get away with it as the law only focuses on the dog being put down and nothing is being done about the people who own these dogs.
I understand your point but why should all the innocent good natured dogs suffer for it?, its not fair on them and yeah there may be a lot more dogs that get dumped but at least they have a chance to get a loving home and not get put down just because of what they look like.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Fill in the consultation its more useful than the petition and you can get your point across in a clearer and more constructive way:2thumb:

Consultation on dangerous dogs


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

done! come on people sign and fill in the questionnaire


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Bumpbump


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

please sign don't forget to go into your inbox to confirm it otherwise you signature does not get added on. Thanks x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

come on people x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Any more people?


----------



## sarahdilan (Feb 18, 2010)

signed and facebooked. will spread word where i can. my dog was attacked by a pitt bull but never blamed the dog. the owner however was certainly responsible.
its people that r dangerous 
bull mastiff r 1of my favourite breeds


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

Signed.
How many signature's do they need?


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

My plague said:


> Signed.
> How many signature's do they need?


I am not sure I cant find it on the petition form, I heard it was something like 10,000 not sure though but we have until september to get as many people to sign....so pelase please keep asking people to sign it.
:2thumb:


----------



## My plague (Aug 15, 2009)

robstaine said:


> I am not sure I cant find it on the petition form, I heard it was something like 10,000 not sure though but we have until september to get as many people to sign....so pelase please keep asking people to sign it.
> :2thumb:


 Wow, Yeah I will


----------



## Nicky_KM (Feb 7, 2010)

Signed :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump. please pass on x


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

Signed :2thumb: 
__________________


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks please pass it on as well x


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Bump please sign and pass on x


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Signed, i'm sure i'll be able to get some other people to sign it as well :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

Cool thanks BUMP


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

come on people we havent even got to 2000 signatures its not enough please keep up the good work and pass it on. remember to go into your inbox to confirm otherwise your signature does not get added on.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

BUMP:2thumb:


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

the dangerous dog act of 1991 was put in place to protect the public, it only lists four breeds of dogs,
the Pit Bull Terrier 
the Japanese Tosa 
the Dogo Argentino 
the Fila Brasileiro 
in my opinion anyone knowingly owning one of these breeds are only doing so because they want a trophy dog. Dog fighting and using dogs as weapons has grown in popularity over the last few years and i for one support any act of parliment that will try to prevent this practice. 
The 1991 act also states that it is illegal to allow any dog to be dagerously out of controle in a public place, speaking as a parent whos child was attacked by one of these so called trophy dogs i support this law 100 %.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

its not the dogs its the owners, as you said they are only trophy dogs because of THIS law. If all dogs were equal they woudlnt be so popular.


bump


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Signed...

How Many Does It Need??


----------



## Exotic Mad (Jul 11, 2009)

buggyboy said:


> the dangerous dog act of 1991 was put in place to protect the public, it only lists four breeds of dogs,
> the Pit Bull Terrier
> the Japanese Tosa
> the Dogo Argentino
> ...


you just confirmed why it should be the people that get banned not the owners :no1:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump : victory:

please sign


----------



## buggyboy (Mar 7, 2010)

i agree , its not the breed its the deed. But its an unfortunate fact that most pitbull type dogs ars owned by A holes. I live on a large council estate in cardiff where the amount of pbt type dogs owned by little rude boys has spirled out of control.
If in 1991 all these dogs had been neutered this problem wouldnt exist, although if it wasnt this type of dog these :censor: would find another breed to use as a weapon. :bash:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

buggyboy said:


> i agree , its not the breed its the deed. But its an unfortunate fact that most pitbull type dogs ars owned by A holes. I live on a large council estate in cardiff where the amount of pbt type dogs owned by little rude boys has spirled out of control.
> If in 1991 all these dogs had been neutered this problem wouldnt exist, although if it wasnt this type of dog these :censor: would find another breed to use as a weapon. :bash:


I agree with you, however the law as it stands doesn't work, its not stopping people owning these breeds, its making the banned breeds more appealing to the wrong sort of people. Also there is nobody breeding responsibly and the quality of pit type dogs is getting worse, hence making the breed more dangerous, something has to be done and at the moment the law does not work. 

There are countries which have repealed the ban on pits and other dogs because they recognised its not stopping the problem but in fact adding to it.

And your right, bull breeds are just the fashion at the moment, if they successfully eradicated them then it would just move on to another breed, its a horrible situation.


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump:2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump. please sign


----------



## whiskers (Dec 21, 2009)

signed : victory:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks please dont forget to go into your inbox and accept otherwise your signature does not get added.

Also pass it on please xxx:notworthy:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump please: victory:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump please! x can this be made a sticky??


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

I guess not.... BUMP!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

bump please sign: victory:


----------



## Katanya (Apr 6, 2010)

signed and posted on facebook!


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Can't sign during the runup to the elections apparently


----------



## Katanya (Apr 6, 2010)

Sid.lola said:


> Can't sign during the runup to the elections apparently



Tis true, i thought I had by doing a search for the petition, but got no confirmation email! Went back to check and saw the election message!

Sid, sorry think I may have just sent you a facebook invite too, just sent it to everyone on my friends list :blush:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

oh ok dam when does the election finish?


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Katanya said:


> Tis true, i thought I had by doing a search for the petition, but got no confirmation email! Went back to check and saw the election message!
> 
> Sid, sorry think I may have just sent you a facebook invite too, just sent it to everyone on my friends list :blush:


We're facebook friends?!


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

elections are finished now.

Please continue to sign up and pass it on please xxx


----------



## pether (May 4, 2010)

signed :2thumb:


----------



## robstaine (May 7, 2009)

thanks xx

Bump please.:2thumb:


----------

